

The Seductive Danger Of Half Measures - ajhit406
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/14/half-measures/

======
ajhit406
In an environment obsessed with iteration, this article highlights the value
of confidence, follow-through and focus.

Doing one thing really well is always better than doing a bunch of things
half-assed.

